# Fastpath



## rythm (2. Mai 2012)

hi leute, wie kann ich nachschauen ob bei meiner 16k vodafone leitung fastpath eingerichtet/aktiviert ist?

mfg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2012)

Hoffe das Hilft weiter :

Vodafone D2 MeinDSL & Festnetz


----------



## rythm (2. Mai 2012)

dann ruf mal bei vodafone an ;D da sind nur affen am telefon, hab jetz 3 mal angerufen.. die ersten beiden male wussten die nichmal was fastpath ist und beim dritten mal konnte der typ nichmal richtig deutsch ;D

deswegen versuch ich auf anderem wege herauszufinden obs mit dabei ist... selbst wenn ich mich auf der vodafone seite da einlogge wird mir bei tarifen und bandbreite etc nichts von fastpath angezeigt..


----------



## K3n$! (2. Mai 2012)

Alternativ kannst du auch mal nachsehen, wie "hoch" dein Ping zum 1. bzw. 2. Hop ist, also wie lang du zum ersten Verteilerkasten brauchst (die sogenannte letzte Meile). 

--> Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> tracert google.de

Hier ist der zweite Wert interessant. 

Beispiel von mir: 


```
Routenverfolgung zu google.de [173.194.69.94] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    17 ms     *       17 ms  *** [[COLOR=red][B]Dieser Wert ist der Interessante.[/B]]
  3    18 ms     *       18 ms  ***
  4    17 ms     *       17 ms  b-ea6-i.B.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.47.69]
  5    17 ms     *       17 ms  194.25.211.30
  6    18 ms     *       18 ms  209.85.249.182
  7    18 ms     *       18 ms  66.249.95.175
  8    18 ms     *       18 ms  64.233.174.55
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 10    18 ms     *       18 ms  bk-in-f94.1e100.net [173.194.69.94]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
Ist dieser Wert unter einer gewissen Grenze, kann man sagen, dass Fastpath aktiv ist. 
Ich habe meiner Meinung nach kein Fastpath, aber durch VDSL ist meine Latenz schon sehr niedrig. 
Ich habe aber auch nur zu google.de so eine niedrige Latenz.


----------



## rythm (2. Mai 2012)

fängt gut an geht dann aber sehr hoch..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/o8szo5ms/inet.jpg

zudem kommt in meinen neuen pc noch ne bigfoot killer 2100 netwerkkarte


----------



## Ahnedos (2. Mai 2012)

Fastpath als solches wird z.B. bei der Telekom nicht mehr angeboten, aber bei ADSL2+ Anschlüssen (dazu zählt 16mbit) ist i.d.R. Interleaving deaktiviert - also die Fehlerkorrektur. (Bei anderen Providern sollte das gleich sein)
In den meisten Fällen ist der Ping im Bereich unter 35ms bei ADSL2+ Anschlüssen. Ein Bekannter kommt selbst bei etwa 4km Leitungslänge auf einen Ping von 30ms, da er wegen RAM 2000 auf einem ADSL2+ Port ist.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Mai 2012)

@rythm: Bei dir ist auf jeden Fall Fastpath aktiv. Die 6ms zum 1. Hop sind schon sehr gut und niedrig. 
Dass du eben immer noch auf 23ms kommst, liegt letztendlich am Provider und dessen Routing. 

Generell hat die Telekom das beste Routing (meine Meinung). 
Alice ist da nach meiner Erfahrung schon deutlich schlechter, vor allem was das Auslandsrouting betrifft. 

Ich hatte damals mit meinem Alice-Anschluss (Fastpath) im Inland einen niedrigeren Ping 
als mit meinem Telekom-Anschluss (DSL 3k ohne Fastpath). Verständlich 

Aber zu Servern, bspw. in GB, war der Ping selbst mit meinem Tkom-Anschluss besser, obwohl der Unterschied im Inland bei ca. 20ms lag.


----------



## rythm (2. Mai 2012)

alles klar danke


----------



## davidof2001 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das schon mal in den Tiefen der Menüs meiner EasyBox gefunden. Da Stand dann was von fastpath: aktiv.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2012)

Bei den Fritz!Box-Modellen steht z.B. Latenzpfand und dann fast oder interleaved, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Bei den Speedport-Modellen steht goar nix :/


----------



## Chron-O-John (4. Mai 2012)

rythm: spar dir das Geld für die Bigfoot karte, es zahlt sich absolut nicht aus. Kauf dir lieber was schönes drum (z.b. einen besseren Monitor/Gehäuse/Bier/Benzin...)


----------



## wladdi (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Was mache ich, wenn ich Speedreport habe ? Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (7. Mai 2012)

Wie bitte ? 
Noch mal klar verständlich bitte.


----------

